# Buffing/Polishing Polyurethane - is it possible?



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Curious - I have read polar opposite ideas on whether you can polish polyurethane - some say you can't polish poly as it is too "plasticy" to get a good shine where other claim it is possible. I am at that point in my guitar body refinish where I would polish it but wondering if I should leave it, or get in there and buff it. 

I have been using a water based poly and have about 6 coats on the guitar. 

Any advice would be great, including what I should use and where to buy (I am in Ottawa).

Thanks!


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

I used the water based finish from Stew Mac on my first guitar and went through all the regular steps of sanding and buffing and it came out great. So I would say go for it and good luck!


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Did you use the Stew Mac polish - i.e, did you use the full "series" of polishes, coarse, med and fine? Also what did you use to polish the guitar? 
Thanks for the info


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

I did not use the Stew Mac products for polishing. I used regular wet sandpaper down to very fine grits, (1500? 2000?) and then I used Maguiares #2 automotive polishing compound (from Canadian Tire) for the final buffing. I think I used a sheepskin pad on an orbital sander for that, and then just by hand. Be very careful with that stuff though. Be very careful around all your edges especially, throughout the whole process. You can also go further to much finer polishing compounds. If you haven't done any sanding on it yet, you'll have to level it with wet 320 grit, and then go back with some more coats of poly, before going to the finer grits.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help, I really appreciate it. I have been sanding between coats and have learned the hard way with the corners :0) For the polish was it this stuff?

http://en.meguiarscanada.com/product/208


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

No, that one looks like it's just a wax, not a rubbing compound, which contain very fine abrasives. The one I used is several years old now and doesn't appear on their website. Now they are called Scratch X 2.0 Cleaner, and Ultimate Compound, which is probably the finest grit. Use caution!! 


http://en.meguiarscanada.com/category/179


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Poly can be polish for sure if done properly 6 coats of clear, specially if done with a Spray can is NOT a lot, i'de suggest doubling that at least. and make sure you do it in a criss cross pattern at least. Let the clear dry for a while...take your time. personally..i'de say nothing under a good week in a well ventilated area, and humidity control....to get it to dry properly, nothing about 65% humidity. Now, once it's dry, do a lite wet sanding with 600 grit, then 1000 grit and 1500 grit. it will become extremely matt naturally. so this is how you'll be removing all that orange peel look. PS..don't use actual water, use mineral spirit, less dangerous for the wood. Once properly wet sanded, polishing will be a lot easier.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

For sure - 6 coats is just a start. I think I did around twenty very thin coats on mine. I applied mine with a brush BTW with very good results. All my other guitars have Danish oil finishes.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I appreciate it. 

al3d and NGroeneveld - what did you guys use for polishing the poly?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I use Buffing wheels and StewMac's Menzerna compound 

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Finishing_supplies/Abrasives,_polishes,_buffers/Menzerna_Compounds.html















Macki said:


> Thanks for the advice, I appreciate it.
> 
> al3d and NGroeneveld - what did you guys use for polishing the poly?


----------

